# Milan-Cina: ci siamo? Tra poco CDA



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

*Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.

Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*


_*Aggiornamenti: *_

*Ansa*: Silvio Berlusconi ha dato il proprio ok ad avviare una trattativa in esclusiva, non vincolante, con la cordata cinese interessata ad acquistare il 70% del pacchetto azionario del Milan. Quindi é stato convocato per oggi a mezzogiorno un CDA straordinario di Fininvest, per fornire il mandato all'AD Pasquale Cannatelli di firmare l'accordo sull'esclusiva per un mese con il consorzio rappresentato dal mediatore italoamericano Sal Galatioto. Questo è solo il primo passo di un negoziato dall'esito non scontato.[/B]

*CdS*: Anche il _Corriere dello Sport_ conferma le indiscrezione dell'ultima ora: Per le 12 è confermato il CDA straordinario che ratificherà l'esclusiva della trattativa coi cinese. Il patto sarà non vincolante, senza penali ergo e l'ultima parola spetterà al presidente Berlusconi sul buono esito o meno della trattativa

*Campopiano*: Esclusiva di un mese, prorogabile a due mesi

*Peppe Di Stefano*: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.

*Ravelli (CorSera)* sulla scia di Di Stefano: La firma della trattativa in esclusiva non significa che il Milan sia già cinese

*Campopiano*: Cda #Fininvest durato 40 minuti. Bocche cucite, possibile comunicato. Per la firma serve l'ufficialità, presto novità #nerosurosso

*Campopiano*: CDA #FININVEST : come anticipato è stato un SI' all'unanimità. Ora aspettiamo solo la firma. #nerosurosso


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

... daje dajeeeeee


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Maggio 2016)

Anche Sky conferma


----------



## Aragorn (10 Maggio 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma



Con tutto il rispetto per Campopiano, la conferma di Sky mi conforta non poco


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Si dice si aspetti solo il comunicato fininvest...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra poco sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest
> 
> _Ci saranno aggiornamenti _



Mmm...poco mi sembra un po' generico...in entese ad esempio poco può voler dire qualche mese...


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Vediamo che boiata di comunicato partoriscono...
Alle 12 secondo molti fonti dovrebbe esserci il comunicato.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Vediamo che boiata di comunicato partoriscono...
> Alle 12 secondo molti fonti dovrebbe esserci il comunicato.



bene bene ottime notizie... almeno avremo qualcosa di concreto da commentare!!!!!dai che manca poco!!!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Maggio 2016)

Ha detto tra pochi minuti.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> bene bene ottime notizie... almeno avremo qualcosa di concreto da commentare!!!!!dai che manca poco!!!



Stiamo calmi che poi sappiamo che con noi capita sempre il peggio...


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Stiamo calmi che poi sappiamo che con noi capita sempre il peggio...



si hai ragione, ma comunque qualcosa di ufficiale ci sarà. meglio che vivere di indiscrezioni giornalistiche


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2016)

Calma e gesso, ma con un sorriso 

Mi pare di vedere, sulla riva del fiume, qualcosa che si avvicina trascinato dalla corrente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Calma e gesso, ma con un sorriso
> 
> Mi pare di vedere, sulla riva del fiume, qualcosa che si avvicina trascinato dalla corrente.



si ma se passa io e te andiamo la con il bastone e lo ficchiamo nell occhio del vecchio


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Calma e gesso, ma con un sorriso
> 
> Mi pare di vedere, sulla riva del fiume, qualcosa che si avvicina trascinato dalla corrente.



si è vero l'ho visto anche io...ha un particolare di colore giallo che gli dondola dal collo...aspetto approfondimenti


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

I pezzi del puzzle iniziano a comporsi?


----------



## kakaoo1981 (10 Maggio 2016)

chissà i vari suma, pellegatti ordine e lecchini vari come si sentiranno


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2016)

Vediamo che esce... certo, se fanno un comunicato per dire solo che INIZIANO a trattare...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Mah.. non promette nulla di buono, sarà che sono sempre pessimista. Ma preferivo niente comunicati.

Usciranno con la solita storia di Berlusconi ed della sua creatura, vuole cedere solo una parte i tempi saranno tipo 8 settimane ecc.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2016)

Alla fine già un comunicato sarebbe un grande risultato!


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> _Ci saranno aggiornamenti _



.


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vediamo che esce... certo, se fanno un comunicato per dire solo che INIZIANO a trattare...



Esclusiva di un mese... 10 giugno preliminare... Entro fine giugno closing.
Galatioto disse chiusura in 6-8 settimane (a metà aprile) quindi i tempo tornano. 

Facciamo ancora finta che non ceda e sia campagna elettorale o proviamo a guardare i dati oggettivi?


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Esclusiva di un mese... 10 giugno preliminare... Entro fine giugno closing.
> Galatioto disse chiusura in 6-8 settimane (a metà aprile) quindi i tempo tornano.
> 
> Facciamo ancora finta che non ceda e sia campagna elettorale o proviamo a guardare i dati oggettivi?



Ah beh, ma io lo spero che diano come tempo un mese, te lo assicuro. Se fosse come hai scritto tu sarebbe molto molto buono, sono il primo a sperarlo!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> _Ci saranno aggiornamenti _



Campopiano ieri aveva detto che la risposta doveva arrivare entro oggi. Ed a quanto pare sta arrivando, come confermano TUTTI  

Animo gente, manca poco!


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2016)

Comunque non accuserei troppo i pessimisti, alla fine dopo la vicenda Bee è comprensibile che il pessimismo cosmico imperasse in molti, alla fine è una forma di autodifesa per evitare nuove e dolorose delusioni


----------



## kakaoo1981 (10 Maggio 2016)

Mi raccomando continuiamo ad insultare il nano sulla sua pagina facebook, non vorrei avesse ripensamenti


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ah beh, ma io lo spero che diano come tempo un mese, te lo assicuro. Se fosse come hai scritto tu sarebbe molto molto buono, sono il primo a sperarlo!



A me andrebbe bene anche se ce ne volessero di più di mesi. Sarei disposto ad accettare un altra stagione con questi cadaveri di giocatori se avessi la certezza che poi Berlusconi si levasse di torno definitivamente


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

ragazzi pensate che siamo solo a metà strada per la cessione


----------



## Roger84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Siamo ottimisti (anche se considerando che c'è Silvio come protagonista, la prudenza è d'obbligo)!
Mettiamo caso che vada tutto a buon fine e che i tempi di Galatioto saranno rispettati, per il mercato ci sarà sempre Galliani protagonista?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> A me andrebbe bene anche se ce ne volessero di più di mesi. Sarei disposto ad accettare un altra stagione con questi cadaveri di giocatori se avessi la certezza che poi Berlusconi si levasse di torno definitivamente



Altri 3 anni x fare una partita di CL ? No grazie.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Ma siamo sicuri che quest CDA vuol dire risposta positiva all'esclusiva? Magari decidono il no


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2016)

Direi che comunque dobbiamo delle scuse a Campopiano.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che quest CDA vuol dire risposta positiva all'esclusiva? Magari decidono il no



ormai manca poco per saperlo. accendiamo un cero


----------



## Coripra (10 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ragazzi pensate che siamo solo a metà strada per la cessione



Veramente non siamo neanche a metà, ma finchè non si parte non si può sperare di arrivare (Monsieur De La Palice docet )


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Ripeto. Sicuri che questo CDA vuol dire si??
Non potrebbero magari convocarlo per dire no?

Edit mi avete risposto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che quest CDA vuol dire risposta positiva all'esclusiva? Magari decidono il no



Non riuniscono il CDA per un NO, per quello è sufficiente una telefonata 



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Direi che comunque dobbiamo delle scuse a Campopiano.



Io l'ho sempre ritenuto affidabile... quello poco affidabile è il nano, ma Campopiano ha sempre riportato quello che sapeva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Siamo ottimisti (anche se considerando che c'è Silvio come protagonista, la prudenza è d'obbligo)!
> Mettiamo caso che vada tutto a buon fine e che i tempi di Galatioto saranno rispettati, per il mercato ci sarà sempre Galliani protagonista?



ma figurarsi , i cinesi spediranno il pelato sulla luna .


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che quest CDA vuol dire risposta positiva all'esclusiva? Magari decidono il no



All'infuori della follia del presidente, non c'è davvero una ragione plausibile per dire no


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Sto impazzendo...


----------



## Aragorn (10 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ragazzi pensate che siamo solo a metà strada per la cessione



Modalità ottimista: ON

Stando alle parole di Galatioto dovrebbe concludersi tutto a fine giugno. Ora siamo a inizio maggio, se oggi dovessero uscire buone notizie direi che come tempi più o meno ci siamo.

Modalità ottimista: OFF


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ripeto. Sicuri che questo CDA vuol dire si??
> Non potrebbero magari convocarlo per dire no?
> 
> Edit mi avete risposto.



No impossibile , nessuna azienda al mondo fa un CDA per dare risposta negativa . Se si fa è perchè bisogna disporre qualcosa di importantissimo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Bellinazzo: Alle 12 convocato un cda della Fininvest per visionare dossier e dare via libera a trattativa in esclusiva con cordata cinese*


----------



## Doctore (10 Maggio 2016)

GDS e CDS stanno inondando le home con questa notizia...speriamo


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Siamo ottimisti (anche se considerando che c'è Silvio come protagonista, la prudenza è d'obbligo)!
> Mettiamo caso che vada tutto a buon fine e che i tempi di Galatioto saranno rispettati, per il mercato ci sarà sempre Galliani protagonista?



Se i cinesi hanno visto i bilanci si saranno anche accorti che nell'ultima sessione di mercato gestita da Zio Fester sono stati buttati nel cesso 90 milioni per costruire una squadra da settimo posto. Se a ciò aggiungi che l tifoseria chiede a gran voce la sua testa su un piatto d'argento, trovo estremamente improbabile che venga confermato come DS. Magari rimarrà il primo anno come AD, ma non credo che potrà metter bocca sul mercato


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Alle 12 convocato un cda della Fininvest per visionare dossier e dare via libera a trattativa in esclusiva con cordata cinese*



Speriamo di sapere i nome degli investitori e che ci sia almeno una bella penale altrimenti saranno settimane di agonia..


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Alle 12 convocato un cda della Fininvest per visionare dossier e dare via libera a trattativa in esclusiva con cordata cinese*



Ma cosa devono visionare, è un mese che visionano, dessero il via alla trattativa immediatamente


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

Voglio vedere quanti di quelli che hanno dato del ballista a Campopiano gli chiederanno scusa
#tuttounteatrino


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere quanti di quelli che hanno dato del ballista a Campopiano gli chiederanno scusa
> #tuttounteatrino



Occhio che ancora non è finita. Siamo sulla buona strada ma le follie di Berlusconi sono sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Alle 12 convocato un cda della Fininvest per visionare dossier e dare via libera a trattativa in esclusiva con cordata cinese*



Ecco, sono questo le cose le cose che mi fanno uscire pazzo, "VISIONARE DOSSIER" "DARE IL VIA LIBERA A TRATTATIVA IN ESCLUSIVA" e fino adesso che hanno fatto???


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma cosa devono visionare, è un mese che visionano, dessero il via alla trattativa immediatamente



Davvero...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere quanti di quelli che hanno dato del ballista a Campopiano gli chiederanno scusa
> #tuttounteatrino



Shhhhhhhhh .. porcavacca non portiamoci Sfig da soli..


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ecco, sono questo le cose le cose che mi fanno uscire pazzo, "VISIONARE DOSSIER" "DARE IL VIA LIBERA A TRATTATIVA IN ESCLUSIVA" e fino adesso che hanno fatto???



Probabilmente hanno lottato con le unghie e con i denti per convincere il vecchio a vendere la società


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Occhio che ancora non è finita. Siamo sulla buona strada ma le follie di Berlusconi sono sempre dietro l'angolo.



Sì, ma al di là dell'esito dell'affare io intendevo che mi sembrava parecchio esagerato quanto detto da alcuni su Campopiano, che alla fine bene o male ci ha preso su tutto ed è stato sempre il primo a lanciare notizie, poi di seguito gli altri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2016)

Si ma è stato scongiurato il rischio teatrino, la trattativa c'è ed è solida, poi non è detto che vada in porto, ma c'è.

Chi dice che è un teatrino elettorale è in malafede, o sta negando la realtà perchè sente un odorino fastidioso salire dalle mutande (e questi sono perdazzurri e rubentini)


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere quanti di quelli che hanno dato del ballista a Campopiano gli chiederanno scusa
> #tuttounteatrino



esatto, bisogna dare a cesere qual che è di cesare, è sempre stato sul pezzo.


----------



## Doctore (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No impossibile , nessuna azienda al mondo fa un CDA per dare risposta negativa . Se si fa è perchè bisogna disporre qualcosa di importantissimo



Scusami superlollo parli cosi perche hai avuto esperienze dirette/indirette nel campo?
te lo chiedo per avere ulteriori rassicurazioni


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2016)

Ma non ho capito: per Mr Bee il CdA Fininvest era stato convocato si o no?


----------



## Crox93 (10 Maggio 2016)

Io non dico nulla finchè non vedo l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà,neanche nella firma dell'esclusiva.
Se davvero mancano penali sostanziose, non mi fido di Berlusconi.
Vedremo e speriamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito: per Mr Bee il CdA Fininvest era stato convocato si o no?



Secondo Bellinazzo si, se cerchi su google c'è un articolo di un anno fa che lo prova.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito: per Mr Bee il CdA Fininvest era stato convocato si o no?



Si, è stata fatta l'esclusiva poi il primo agosto è stato firmato il preliminare.. solo che i soldi non si fatti vedere. Con mister BEAN era un problema di soldi


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> _Ci saranno aggiornamenti _



.


----------



## diavolo (10 Maggio 2016)

Secondo Tg com24 Berlusconi ha dato il benestare ad avviare la trattativa per la cessione del 70% del Milan ai cinesi,A breve Cannatelli firmerà il patto di esclusiva non vincolante.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2016)

Non ho mai avuto tanta ansia in vita mia per una notizia. 

Nemmeno per leggere le ultime news prima di una nostra finale di CHL.


----------



## Nicco (10 Maggio 2016)

Occhio a non emozionarsi troppo. T_T


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Ansa: Silvio Berlusconi ha dato il proprio ok ad avviare una trattativa in esclusiva, non vincolante, con la cordata cinese interessata ad acquistare il 70% del pacchetto azionario del Milan. Quindi é stato convocato per oggi a mezzogiorno un CDA straordinario di Fininvest, per fornire il mandato all'AD Pasquale Cannatelli di firmare l'accordo sull'esclusiva per un mese con il consorzio rappresentato dal mediatore italoamericano Sal Galatioto. Questo è solo il primo passo di un negoziato dall'esito non scontato.*


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2016)

Calma comunque, finchè non si firma un contratto vincolante i ripensamenti di Berlusconi sono sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## mark (10 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano su twitter afferma che l'eventuale accordo avrebbe delle penali


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2016)

stento a credere a quello che leggo....è come vedere l'unicorno di cui credevi fosse solo leggenda....

e sarebbe solo la firma per l esclusiva..........


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Silvio Berlusconi ha dato il proprio ok ad avviare una trattativa in esclusiva, non vincolante, con la cordata cinese interessata ad acquistare il 70% del pacchetto azionario del Milan. Quindi é stato convocato per oggi a mezzogiorno un CDA straordinario di Fininvest, per fornire il mandato all'AD Pasquale Cannatelli di firmare l'accordo sull'esclusiva per un mese con il consorzio rappresentato dal mediatore italoamericano Sal Galatioto. Questo è solo il primo passo di un negoziato dall'esito non scontato.*



Alba... almeno il conforto di un solo mese


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Silvio Berlusconi ha dato il proprio ok ad avviare una trattativa in esclusiva, non vincolante, con la cordata cinese interessata ad acquistare il 70% del pacchetto azionario del Milan. Quindi é stato convocato per oggi a mezzogiorno un CDA straordinario di Fininvest, per fornire il mandato all'AD Pasquale Cannatelli di firmare l'accordo sull'esclusiva per un mese con il consorzio rappresentato dal mediatore italoamericano Sal Galatioto. Questo è solo il primo passo di un negoziato dall'esito non scontato.*



Che agonia...una firma che non conta nulla...


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Silvio Berlusconi ha dato il proprio ok ad avviare una trattativa in esclusiva, non vincolante, con la cordata cinese interessata ad acquistare il 70% del pacchetto azionario del Milan. Quindi é stato convocato per oggi a mezzogiorno un CDA straordinario di Fininvest, per fornire il mandato all'AD Pasquale Cannatelli di firmare l'accordo sull'esclusiva per un mese con il consorzio rappresentato dal mediatore italoamericano Sal Galatioto. Questo è solo il primo passo di un negoziato dall'esito non scontato.*



ora non resta che aspettare il comunicato di fininvest nella speranza di avere più informazioni possibili sul documento firmato


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Silvio Berlusconi ha dato il proprio ok ad avviare una trattativa in esclusiva, non vincolante, con la cordata cinese interessata ad acquistare il 70% del pacchetto azionario del Milan. Quindi é stato convocato per oggi a mezzogiorno un CDA straordinario di Fininvest, per fornire il mandato all'AD Pasquale Cannatelli di firmare l'accordo sull'esclusiva per un mese con il consorzio rappresentato dal mediatore italoamericano Sal Galatioto. Questo è solo il primo passo di un negoziato dall'esito non scontato.*



Ragazzi non cadete nel tranello dell'ultima parte "esito non sconato" ok il personaggio Berlusconi.. ma questa esclusiva vuol dire che c'è la voglia di vendere anche da Berlusconi. Parliamo di maggioranza fino a qualche anno fa era impensabile.

Quando Finivest vede i 700 mln vederete che impacchettano e salutano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Che agonia...una firma che non conta nulla...



I passaggi sono gli stessi di quelli con Bee, Berlusconi può ripensarci ma per il momento ha dato l'ok a trattare la cessione del 70%. Tra un mese vedremo se finisce tutto bene. Ma non martelliamoci gli zebedei, questo è già un primo grandissimo passo.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non cadete nel tranello dell'ultima parte "esito non sconato" ok il personaggio Berlusconi.. ma questa esclusiva vuol dire che c'è la voglia di vendere anche da Berlusconi. Parliamo di maggioranza fino a qualche anno fa era impensabile.
> 
> Quando Finivest vede i 700 mln vederete che impacchettano e salutano



This.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2016)

*Anche il Corriere dello Sport conferma le indiscrezione dell'ultima ora: Per le 12 è confermato il CDA straordinario che ratificherà l'esclusiva della trattativa coi cinese. Il patto sarà non vincolante, senza penali ergo e l'ultima parola spetterà al presidente Berlusconi sul buono esito o meno della trattativa*


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Silvio Berlusconi ha dato il proprio ok ad avviare una trattativa in esclusiva, non vincolante, con la cordata cinese interessata ad acquistare il 70% del pacchetto azionario del Milan. Quindi é stato convocato per oggi a mezzogiorno un CDA straordinario di Fininvest, per fornire il mandato all'AD Pasquale Cannatelli di firmare l'accordo sull'esclusiva per un mese con il consorzio rappresentato dal mediatore italoamericano Sal Galatioto. Questo è solo il primo passo di un negoziato dall'esito non scontato.*





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Che agonia...una firma che non conta nulla...



Sicuro che non conti nulla??  
@ilredell'est iniziamo a tirare fuori la boccia buona?


----------



## Coripra (10 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Che agonia...una firma che non conta nulla...



Ma non è vero che non conta nulla: sarebbe comunque la prima ammissione ufficiale che B. "sarebbe" disponibile a vendere il Milan.
Poco, certo.
Ma senza questo inizio ci sarebbe il nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

Calma e sangue freddo, qui si decide il futuro del nostro Milan. In questo mese saremo a un bivio tra la speranza e la morte.
Seguiamo tutto con fibrillazione ma anche con la cautela MASSIMA!


----------



## Aragorn (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Silvio Berlusconi ha dato il proprio ok ad avviare una trattativa in esclusiva, non vincolante, con la cordata cinese interessata ad acquistare il 70% del pacchetto azionario del Milan. Quindi é stato convocato per oggi a mezzogiorno un CDA straordinario di Fininvest, per fornire il mandato all'AD Pasquale Cannatelli di firmare l'accordo sull'esclusiva per un mese con il consorzio rappresentato dal mediatore italoamericano Sal Galatioto. Questo è solo il primo passo di un negoziato dall'esito non scontato.*



Non sarà un trattato vincolante ma dopo l'agghiacciante video di venerdì mi riterrei già molto soddisfatto. Speriamo arrivi davvero l'ufficialità.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

Io l'avevo detto che il video di Venerdì era solo pro campagna elettorale.


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non cadete nel tranello dell'ultima parte "esito non sconato" ok il personaggio Berlusconi.. ma questa esclusiva vuol dire che c'è la voglia di vendere anche da Berlusconi. Parliamo di maggioranza fino a qualche anno fa era impensabile.
> 
> Quando Finivest vede i 700 mln vederete che impacchettano e salutano


Speriamo, ma in cuor mio non sono ancora tranquillo. Esulterò solo dopo la firma del preliminare, se ci sarà.


----------



## mrsmit (10 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere dello Sport conferma le indiscrezione dell'ultima ora: Per le 12 è confermato il CDA straordinario che ratificherà l'esclusiva della trattativa coi cinese. Il patto sarà non vincolante, senza penali ergo e l'ultima parola spetterà al presidente Berlusconi sul buono esito o meno della trattativa*



Campopiano a chi chiedeva della presenza di penali risponde che ci sono, successivamente un utente chiede se è vincolante, e lui risponde di aspettare visto che il discorso è un po contorto. 

Aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Maggio 2016)

Calma,è un passo avanti ma nulla è deciso. Un piccolo passo c'è stato ma bisogna soffrire ancora parecchio


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere dello Sport conferma le indiscrezione dell'ultima ora: Per le 12 è confermato il CDA straordinario che ratificherà l'esclusiva della trattativa coi cinese. Il patto sarà non vincolante, senza penali ergo e l'ultima parola spetterà al presidente Berlusconi sul buono esito o meno della trattativa*



Non so cosa tifare in finale di Coppa Italia! Spero la rimandino


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere dello Sport conferma le indiscrezione dell'ultima ora: Per le 12 è confermato il CDA straordinario che ratificherà l'esclusiva della trattativa coi cinese. Il patto sarà non vincolante, senza penali ergo e l'ultima parola spetterà al presidente Berlusconi sul buono esito o meno della trattativa*



Unica cosa che temo sono le elezioni del 5 giugno.. non vorrei che se vince con buon punto percentuale questo pensa di usare di nuovo il Milan.

Al contrario se perde le elezioni potrebbe decidere di lasciare la politica e "dedicarsi" al suo unico giocattolo rimasto.

Questa è davvero l'unica cosa che mi spaventa.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Campopiano a chi chiedeva della presenza di penali risponde che ci sono, successivamente un utente chiede se è vincolante, e lui risponde di aspettare visto che il discorso è un po contorto.
> 
> Aspettiamo e vediamo.


Mah, la penale scatterebbe nel caso di violazione dell'esclusiva, però obblighi vincolanti a firmare un successivo contratto proprio no.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Campopiano a chi chiedeva della presenza di penali risponde che ci sono, successivamente un utente chiede se è vincolante, e lui risponde di aspettare visto che il discorso è un po contorto.
> 
> Aspettiamo e vediamo.



ora dobbiamo solo aspettare il comunicato di fininvest per sapere esattamente cosa p stato firmato e cosa comporta.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Mah, la penale scatterebbe nel caso di violazione dell'esclusiva, però obblighi vincolanti a firmare un successivo contratto proprio no.



magari deve giustificare con validi motivi dovuti alla trattativa il no, non può dire ho cambiato idea, in quel caso magari sono previste penali. Però ripeto dobbiamo aspettare notizie ufficiali per vedere se ci sono penali o che cosa comporta


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> ora dobbiamo solo aspettare il comunicato di fininvest per sapere esattamente cosa p stato firmato e cosa comporta.



Se ci sarà qualche comunicato credo sarà sulla falsa riga di quello uscito con Bee.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non so cosa tifare in finale di Coppa Italia! Spero la rimandino ������



Penso sia meglio sperare nella vittoria... perchè il nano lascerebbe più facilmente da vittorioso e con un trofeo.


----------



## carlocarlo (10 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Mah, la penale scatterebbe nel caso di violazione dell'esclusiva, però obblighi vincolanti a firmare un successivo contratto proprio no.



esatto, è normale che ci saranno penali per la violazione della esclusivita! se no sarebbe un preliminare


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2016)

Sono anche curioso di vedere se dicono chi sono i compratori eventuali o se si mantengono sul vago "Cordata rappresentata da Sal Galatioto"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sono anche curioso di vedere se dicono chi sono i compratori eventuali o se si mantengono sul vago "*Cordata rappresentata da Sal Galatioto*"



Al 95% diranno così. I nomi usciranno più avanti ma a questo punto credo che li sappiano o li sapranno a brevissimo.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere dello Sport conferma le indiscrezione dell'ultima ora: Per le 12 è confermato il CDA straordinario che ratificherà l'esclusiva della trattativa coi cinese. Il patto sarà non vincolante, senza penali ergo e l'ultima parola spetterà al presidente Berlusconi sul buono esito o meno della trattativa*



Io voto per avere Campopiano prossimo direttore di Milan Channel. Chi si unisce?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Io voto per avere Campopiano prossimo direttore di Milan Channel. Chi si unisce? ��



Bella idea, si può fare 



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter: Esclusiva per un mese, prorogabile a due. *


----------



## Henry (10 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Mah, *la penale scatterebbe nel caso di violazione dell'esclusiva, però obblighi vincolanti a firmare un successivo contratto proprio no*.



Questa e` la prassi. Poi possono avere costruito un documento diverso, ma mi sorprenderebbe.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Al 95% diranno così. I nomi usciranno più avanti ma a questo punto credo che li sappiano o li sapranno a brevissimo.



Che loro già lo sappiano lo do per scontato... non credo si mettano a trattare con un'ombra o con un punto interrogativo dai.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Esclusiva per un mese, prorogabile a due. *



Fa niente, sono disposto anche ad aspettare fino a luglio e a cominciare il mercato da agosto, l'importante è che questa benedetta cessione si concretizzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Esclusiva per un mese, prorogabile a due. *



No vi prego... questo no  ma dobbiamo buttare via una estate intera di nuovo?????? santo cielo


----------



## Coripra (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Esclusiva per un mese, prorogabile a due. *



no comment


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Esclusiva per un mese, prorogabile a due. *



Ma cosa ne può sapere Campopiano dai............   

Per me Sal ce la fa in un mese, quindi max entro metà giugno.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No vi prego... questo no  ma dobbiamo buttare via una estate intera di nuovo?????? santo cielo



Purché si ceda la maggioranza, sono disposto a tutto. Anche ad iniziare il mercato giorno 31 agosto.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Sicuramente sarà un comunicato scarno dove non si fa riferimento a cordate o penali...ci sarà molto spazio per la speculazione in questo mese a seguire
Speriamo almeno dicano quanto duri l'esclusiva perchè sennò c è da spararsi.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

Comunque ragazzi, Berlusconi può ripensarci. E' ovvio che una volta data l'esclusiva ha poco senso non andare avanti con la trattativa. Ma occhio!!! bisogna continuare con le proteste. Il ripensamento come con Bee è dietro l'angolo, niente scherzi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Purché si ceda la maggioranza, sono disposto a tutto. Anche ad iniziare il mercato giorno 31 agosto.



This. Non facciamoci venire patemi ingiustificati, l'argine ormai è rotto e sarà difficile fermare questo fiume in piena. 

Le cose vanno fatte per bene e Zio Sal le farà benissimo  in un mesetto, vedrete.


----------



## Coripra (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Esclusiva per un mese, prorogabile a due. *



ma Campopiano che c'ha, uno nel CDA che gli messaggia in diretta???


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ne può sapere Campopiano dai............
> 
> Per me Sal ce la fa in un mese, quindi max entro metà giugno.



Bisogna comunque vedere quanto tempo può passare dall'esclusiva al preliminare. Se tipo si può fare il giorno dopo allora va bene. 30 giugno scade esclusiva, il 3 luglio si firma il preliminare.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## BELOUFA (10 Maggio 2016)

Io sono scettico, mi sembra si siano lasciati tutti i presupposti per dire no.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...





Ragazzi ...calma...non è vincolante...è possibile anche che il cavaliere sogni una notte di alzare la sua sesta coppa campioni...e va tutto a prostitute...quindi...aspetto di vedere il sito del Milan in cinese...


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Esclusiva per un mese, prorogabile a due. *


2 mesi di esclusiva più forse un altro post accordo preliminare...ditemi voi...


----------



## Coripra (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogna comunque vedere quanto tempo può passare dall'esclusiva al preliminare. Se tipo si può fare il giorno dopo allora va bene. 30 giugno scade esclusiva, il 3 luglio si firma il preliminare.



A mio parere il preliminare va firmato PRIMA della conclusione dell'esclusiva.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogna comunque vedere quanto tempo può passare dall'esclusiva al preliminare. Se tipo si può fare il giorno dopo allora va bene. 30 giugno scade esclusiva, il 3 luglio si firma il preliminare.



Il mese (prorogabile a due) è per firmare il preliminare. Quindi entro il 10 giugno o max 10 luglio va firmato il preliminare vincolante che contiene penali salatissime. Quindi garanzia di chiusura  Ripeto, per me entro il 10 giugno Zio Sal fa questo benedetto preliminare.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, Berlusconi può ripensarci. E' ovvio che una volta data l'esclusiva ha poco senso non andare avanti con la trattativa. Ma occhio!!! bisogna continuare con le proteste. Il ripensamento come con Bee è dietro l'angolo, niente scherzi.



Concordo, a tal proposito mi hai ricordato di andare sul suo topic a dirgli di vendere


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Purché si ceda la maggioranza, sono disposto a tutto. Anche ad iniziare il mercato giorno 31 agosto.


Ma infatti, se mi proponessero di saltare di netto il mercato estivo ma con la certezza di una proprietà ricchissima cinese non ci penserei mezzo secondo a metterci la firma.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Maggio 2016)

Questa è la volta buona


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il mese (prorogabile a due) è per firmare il preliminare. Quindi entro il 10 giugno o max 10 luglio va firmato il preliminare vincolante che contiene penali salatissime. Quindi garanzia di chiusura  Ripeto, per me entro il 10 giugno Zio Sal fa questo benedetto preliminare.



Ah ecco dunque non c'è nessun problema. Confido in Sal Galatioto.. secondo me lui è molto ma molto motivato in questo affare, vuole fare l'affare del secolo e per questo che non si è arreso. Se era poco interessato avrebbe lasciato da un pezzo. 

Galatito vuole avere nel curriculum questo.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2016)

con la paranoia che mentre cannatelli ha gia appoggiato la penna sul foglio arrivi l'urlo di Silvio "cribbio cannatelli!! non firmi! con l ital milan torneremo grandi! per l'ital milan hip hip hurra!!!"


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...



Don't worry, confido nello zio Sal e sono quasi sicuro che saranno i cinesi a fare mercato quest'anno... Vorranno presentarsi col botto. 
Magari con Zlatan in campo e Lippi in panchina... Ma per sognare c'è tempo, intanto aspettiamo le ufficialità. 
Anche se, dopo il video messaggio di Berlusconi, sfido chiunque a dire che si sarebbe aspettato oggi la firma dell'esclusiva... Questo vuol dire che la trattativa è già delineata, più di quanto filtri dai mass media... Fiducia.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Don't worry, confido nello zio Sal e sono quasi sicuro che saranno i cinesi a fare mercato quest'anno... Vorranno presentarsi col botto.
> Magari con Zlatan in campo e Lippi in panchina... Ma per sognare c'è tempo, intanto aspettiamo le ufficialità.
> Anche se, dopo il video messaggio di Berlusconi, sfido chiunque a dire che si sarebbe aspettato oggi la firma dell'esclusiva... Questo vuol dire che la trattativa è già delineata, più di quanto filtri dai mass media... Fiducia.




http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ette-la-vendita-totale-del-milan-vt36543.html


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Don't worry, confido nello zio Sal e sono quasi sicuro che saranno i cinesi a fare mercato quest'anno... Vorranno presentarsi col botto.
> Magari con Zlatan in campo e Lippi in panchina... Ma per sognare c'è tempo, intanto aspettiamo le ufficialità.
> Anche se, dopo il video messaggio di Berlusconi, sfido chiunque a dire che si sarebbe aspettato oggi la firma dell'esclusiva... Questo vuol dire che la trattativa è già delineata, più di quanto filtri dai mass media... Fiducia.



e'appunto quel video messaggio che mi fa paura...rappresenta la follia di quell'uomo..e i cambi di idea repentini che ha.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...



*Quotate*


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...




Campopiano non sa nientehhhhh 111!!1!

Ci sarà Alciato col cilicio che prega davanti a un santino del figlio della donnapiùriccad'australia #Tacciubol

Dai vediamo di chiudere questo periodo orribile, better call Sal


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (10 Maggio 2016)

CDA concluso


----------



## neversayconte (10 Maggio 2016)

un patto di esclusiva senza penali nè vincolante non ha pressochè valore giuridico.


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ette-la-vendita-totale-del-milan-vt36543.html



Mi riferivo ovviamente alla maggioranza del forum


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

La volontà di vendere c'è la volontà di acquistare c'è, non ci resta che incrociare tutto e aspettare fiduciosi


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2016)

A Pasquale piace la mia proposta di Diventare Direttore di Milan Channel!  Io sono serio eh


----------



## Dapone (10 Maggio 2016)

Ci sono utenti che parlano di carro, di chi scende e chi ci sale. 
Guardate che non è una gara a chi si fida di più. Lo scettico è solo una persona che ha paura di prendere l'ennesima fregatura. L'ennesima di questa società. 
Tutti vogliamo che il Milan esca da questo baratro. Forse gli scettici anche qualcosina in più.


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...


Bene. Il 5 giugno dello scorso anno, al termine del CDA di Fininvest convocato per le vie brevi, la holding sottoscrisse un "accordo di collaborazione" con Bee Taechuabol finalizzato alla sottoscrizione, alla scadenza di otto settimane da quella data, di un contratto preliminare di compravendita del 48% delle quote di capitale sociale del Milan detenute da Fininvest. Il 1 agosto dello scorso anno, alla scadenza della ottava settimana da quel dì, Fininvest e Bee Taechaubol sottoscrissero il contratto preliminare, rimasto poi inadempiuto per il definitivo per colpa di Taechaubol. Quell'accordo di collaborazione assumeva la ratifica di un accordo quadro tra le parti su oggetto e prezzo della compravendita, demandando ad un ulteriore fase la determinazione con la diligenza dovuta degli ulteriori adempimenti relativi alla stessa. Vedremo dall'eventuale comunicato i termini dell'accordo con il consorzio cinese, ma è lecito attendersi, come lo scorso anno, un impegno a certa data per la sottoscrizione del preliminare. E' a quella data che dovremo fare riferimento per il compimento ufficiale dell'affare.


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...



*Campopiano su Twitter aggiunge, in risposta ad un tifoso, che i cinesi avranno la possibilità di intervenire sul mercato.*


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter aggiunge, in risposta ad un tifoso, che i cinesi avranno la possibilità di intervenire sul mercato.*


Bacca-Ibrahimovic


----------



## Sotiris (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...



incrociamo le dita.
Galatioto ed il fatto che questi cinesi non si fanno selfie su instagram mi fa essere ottimista.


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter aggiunge, in risposta ad un tifoso, che i cinesi avranno la possibilità di intervenire sul mercato.*



Ohhhhhhhhh e qui finalmente si comincia a ragionare


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter aggiunge, in risposta ad un tifoso, che i cinesi avranno la possibilità di intervenire sul mercato.*


Credo che tra i termini discussi in questo periodo vi sia proprio la cogestione temporanea dell'attività del club, tra cariche uscenti e quelle che dovranno assumere le funzioni con la nuova proprietà, e ciò fino a quando, con il closing, la proprietà potrà esercitare i suoi diritti sociali, tra cui nominare i nuovi amministratori e i dirigenti. Ma la prospettiva indicata da Campopiano è certa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Bacca-Ibrahimovic



Mamma mia, con un paio di acquisti a centrocampo e un difensore centrale forte ( benatia) saremmo una macchina da guerra


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, con un paio di acquisti a centrocampo e un difensore centrale forte ( benatia) saremmo una macchina da guerra



A centrocampo ce ne vogliono minimo 3 di acquisti, non dico per vincere, ma quantomeno per tornare a giocare a calcio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, con un paio di acquisti a centrocampo e un difensore centrale forte ( benatia) saremmo una macchina da guerra



Non scherziamo,c'è da rifare mezza squadra.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter aggiunge, in risposta ad un tifoso, che i cinesi avranno la possibilità di intervenire sul mercato.*



mah...come possono fare mercato se non hanno nemmeno la sicurezza dell'accordo di cessione?? mi sembra un'interpretazione forzata.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter aggiunge, in risposta ad un tifoso, che i cinesi avranno la possibilità di intervenire sul mercato.*


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah...come possono fare mercato se non hanno nemmeno la sicurezza dell'accordo di cessione?? mi sembra un'interpretazione forzata.



Probabilmente ce l'hanno la sicurezza dell'accordo di cessione


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah...come possono fare mercato se non hanno nemmeno la sicurezza dell'accordo di cessione?? mi sembra un'interpretazione forzata.



Ma infatti nessuno sa veramente cosa hanno firmato tra poco sapremo tutto


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah...come possono fare mercato se non hanno nemmeno la sicurezza dell'accordo di cessione?? mi sembra un'interpretazione forzata.



Probabilmente intende dopo la firma del preliminare...non so


----------



## cremone (10 Maggio 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo,c'è da rifare mezza squadra.



Vincere subito è impossibile secondo me, ci vorranno 2 anni almeno


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Probabilmente ce l'hanno la sicurezza dell'accordo di cessione



Esatto magari sono più avanti di quello che sappiamo


----------



## siioca (10 Maggio 2016)

Per me una cosa è sicura ,almeno per quest'anno il pelato resta a fare mercato.


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Vincere subito è impossibile secondo me, ci vorranno 2 anni almeno


Comunque dopo tutte queste annate di melma già un secondo/terzo posto non è che mi farebbe schifo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Vincere subito è impossibile secondo me, ci vorranno 2 anni almeno



Dipende tutto da quanto cash mettono al piatto, con un mercato da 200milioni vinci subito


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Per me una cosa è sicura ,almeno per quest'anno il pelato resta a fare mercato.



Ma figurati


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Cda concluso


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

dai dai daiiiii


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da quanto cash mettono al piatto, con un mercato da 200milioni vinci subito



Esatto.

L' ho già detto, Benatia-Pjianic-Kantè-Ibra, senza cessioni e con i brocchi che abbiamo nel resto della rosa, e si lotta per lo scudo.

A mio avviso.

E siamo sui 90 milioni, arrivassimo davvero a 200 saremmo da quarti-semifinali di CL.

Sempre a mio avviso.

Ma direi che è presto per parlare già di queste cose. Siamo solo a Budapest e dobbiamo arrivare a Tokyo.


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da quanto cash mettono al piatto, con un mercato da 200milioni vinci subito


Consideriamo che quest'anno, fuori dalle Coppe, il Fair Play Finanziario è meno stringente per il Milan, non avendo necessità del rispetto dei parametri UEFA stabiliti per l'iscrizione ai tornei continentali. Se c'è una stagione in cui si può spingere sul pedale dell'acceleratore degli investimenti è proprio questa.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> L' ho già detto, Benatia-Pjianic-Kantè-Ibra, senza cessioni e con i brocchi che abbiamo nel resto della rosa, e si lotta per lo scudo.
> 
> A mio avviso.



ci vuole anche, almeno, un terzino serio alla Serginho, a mio parere. Un uomo in grado di creare sempre superiorità numerica dalla fascia e mettere cross decenti.


----------



## Snake (10 Maggio 2016)

mi aspetto il comunicato gelapalle


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

Per favoreee non fate sti discorsi sul mercato, 200 mln, giocatori da prendere ecc. Portano una iella assurda!!!!! limitiamoci a commentare le notizie


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia non farmi emozionare


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi aspetto il comunicato gelapalle



Io ho un sogno, non sentire mai più il suo nome è quello del nano


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per favoreee non fate sti discorsi sul mercato, 200 mln, giocatori da prendere ecc. Portano una iella assurda!!!!! limitiamoci a commentare le notizie



.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter aggiunge, in risposta ad un tifoso, che i cinesi avranno la possibilità di intervenire sul mercato.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Per me una cosa è sicura ,almeno per quest'anno il pelato resta a fare mercato.



Viste le tempistiche direi proprio di sì


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



Se non volesse vendere chiuderebbe qua la trattativa.


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*


Chiacchiere. Peppe, esci con le mani bene in alto.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



Ma non ha senso concedere l'esclusiva se non vuole cedere


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



Eh be ovviamente


----------



## diavolo (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*


Tartassiamo il nano sui social come se non ci fosse un domani,deve vendere


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



Quello di oggi è un passo avanti ma occhio che siamo ancora all'inizio della scalinata.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (10 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Bacca-Ibrahimovic




beh se abbiamo i soldi preferirei prendere qualcuno di più giovane...senza nulla togliere a re Ibra...però...bisogna anche programmare...altrimenti tra 5 anni stiamo punto ed a capo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



Di Stefano deve nascondersi sotto una roccia


----------



## mandraghe (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*




Questo è in realtà quello che a SkyJuveRoma si augurano....


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

A Peppe Ahhahaha si , mi pare logico che firma per la cessione ma non vuole vendere ... Posa il fiasco e facci godere .


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



Dico la mia, non ha senso. Ma quando una cosa riguarda il Milan e Berlusconi, anche l'illogico può diventare realtà. Ripeto voliamo bassi, continuiamo a pregare e contestare come se non ci fosse un domani. Non deve assolutamente usare questa trattativa per scopi elettorali, non dobbiamo permetterglielo. Detto questo, con Bee fece lo stesso, per cui non mi meraviglio di niente ormai.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



Mi fa quasi tenerezza. Peppe, ovviamente -)


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo è in realtà quello che a SkyJuveRoma si augurano....



Si lo penso anch'io


----------



## de sica (10 Maggio 2016)

Partono i primi gufi. Un Milan vincente darebbe fastidio a molti


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Io ho solo paura di come diventerà il forum se avviene la cessione...non sono più abituato a post positivi e momenti di gioia...
Sarà uno sconquassamento totale


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Di Stefano deve nascondersi sotto una roccia



Voi dite: liberiamo il Milan. Io dico: liberiamo la sala stampa di Milanello da questi velinari di Galliani. Il Milan si sta liberando da solo.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



Servo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Guardali tutti a Sky come si impauriscono ... Sperate che vada male perché se tutto va come deve andare e i cinesi fanno i cinesi ci prendiamo tutto e ci ripaghiamo di anni di M .


----------



## danjr (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



Filtra cauto pessimismo


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Voi dite: liberiamo il Milan. Io dico: liberiamo la sala stampa di Milanello da questi velinari di Galliani. Il Milan si sta liberando da solo.



Bravissimo


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dico la mia, non ha senso. Ma quando una cosa riguarda il Milan e Berlusconi, anche l'illogico può diventare realtà. Ripeto voliamo bassi, continuiamo a pregare e contestare come se non ci fosse un domani. Non deve assolutamente usare questa trattativa per scopi elettorali, non dobbiamo permetterglielo. Detto questo, con Bee fece lo stesso, per cui non mi meraviglio di niente ormai.



Non sei primo che paragone specificatamente questa cosa con Bee, ma il paragone non regge, semplicemente Bee non ha trovato i soldi


----------



## Il Genio (10 Maggio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Partono i primi gufi. Un Milan vincente darebbe fastidio a molti



Soprattutto a quei maiali di sky


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo è in realtà quello che a SkyJuveRoma si augurano....



SkyJuveRomaGalliani


----------



## mandraghe (10 Maggio 2016)

Attendiamo ora Alciato conlamammapiùriccad'Australia


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



Quante boiate dice questo.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



Sky è il canale tematico della Juventus, quindi per me non è affidabile.


----------



## neversayconte (10 Maggio 2016)

Se fallisce pure con i cinesi, al prossimo giro ce lo compriamo noi il Milan con l'azionariato popolare (basterebbero che 2 milioni di tifosi versassero 300 euro.). 
Un'era sta finendo e si deve fare piazza pulita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Voi dite: liberiamo il Milan. Io dico: liberiamo la sala stampa di Milanello da questi velinari di Galliani. Il Milan si sta liberando da solo.



Per-fet-to.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> SkyJuveRomaleccaculodiGalliani



fissed


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sei primo che paragone specificatamente questa cosa con Bee, ma il paragone non regge, semplicemente Bee non ha trovato i soldi



No attenzione. Mi riferisco al fatto che fino al giorno prima era quasi fatta per la cessione della maggioranza e poi ha cambiato idea trovando un accordo per la minoranza. Era un esempio per dire che con il nano niente è sicuro. Quindi calma e gesso, preghiamo e protestiamo. Fino a quando non firmano definitivamente la paura c'è sempre.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: Cda #Fininvest durato 40 minuti. Bocche cucite, possibile comunicato. Per la firma serve l'ufficialità, presto novità #nerosurosso*


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*




Conoscendo i soggetti, anche io resto molto scettico e dubbioso.

Ma c'è da dire che Pellegatti ha molta più spina dorsale di questo qui. 

Se la società dovesse passare ai cinesi, spero che si faccia tabula rasa anche tra i giornalai che seguono il Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Ravelli (CorSera) sulla scia di Di Stefano: La firma della trattativa in esclusiva non significa che il Milan sia già cinese *


----------



## neversayconte (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Cda #Fininvest durato 40 minuti. Bocche cucite, possibile comunicato. Per la firma serve l'ufficialità, presto novità #nerosurosso*



Ma anno scorso era stato convocato Cda Fininvest per Bee? 
Io mi ricordo solo di incontri ad arcore o in hotel


----------



## Crox93 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Cda #Fininvest durato 40 minuti. Bocche cucite, possibile comunicato. Per la firma serve l'ufficialità, presto novità #nerosurosso*



Comunque vista la situazione e i continui rimandare della scorsa settimana, il fatto che oggi ci sia stato il CDA è già un passo avanti.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*


daje peppeeeee....giochiamoci tutte le cartucce fino alla fine ...mamma mia e io pago pure per sta roba


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Bellinazzo: Cda Fininvest: a breve il comunicato per sancire avvio trattativa in esclusiva con la cordata cinese per la cessione del Milan*


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Cda #Fininvest durato 40 minuti. Bocche cucite, possibile comunicato. Per la firma serve l'ufficialità, presto novità #nerosurosso*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No attenzione. Mi riferisco al fatto che fino al giorno prima era quasi fatta per la cessione della maggioranza e poi ha cambiato idea trovando un accordo per la minoranza. Era un esempio per dire che con il nano niente è sicuro. Quindi calma e gesso, preghiamo e protestiamo. Fino a quando non firmano definitivamente la paura c'è sempre.



Ce lo ricordiamo il comunicato di Febbraio contro Repubblica? Secondo Fininvest rea d'aver strumentalizzato la cessione del Milan?
Ed il comunicato di Marzo...in cui viene smentita categoricamente ogni trattativa di cessione della maggioranza.

Ora...sono almeno un paio di mesi che si parla di 70% ai cinesi e nessun comunicato è stato fatto da Fininvest.
L'unico comunicato che potrebbe avvenire è, al contrario, proprio quello di conferma della negoziazione.
Questo mi basta per credere alla riuscita positiva dell'affare


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2016)

Un anno dopo, tutta un'altra fuffa  non ci libereremo mai


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Cda #Fininvest durato 40 minuti. Bocche cucite, possibile comunicato. Per la firma serve l'ufficialità, presto novità #nerosurosso*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravelli (CorSera) sulla scia di Di Stefano: La firma della trattativa in esclusiva non significa che il Milan sia già cinese *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Cda Fininvest: a breve il comunicato per sancire avvio trattativa in esclusiva con la cordata cinese per la cessione del Milan*



up


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: CDA #FININVEST : come anticipato è stato un SI' all'unanimità. Ora aspettiamo solo la firma. #nerosurosso*


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Ma anno scorso era stato convocato Cda Fininvest per Bee?
> Io mi ricordo solo di incontri ad arcore o in hotel



Si c'è stato.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (10 Maggio 2016)

il re dell'est ha scritto:


> *campopiano: Cda #fininvest : Come anticipato è stato un si' all'unanimità. Ora aspettiamo solo la firma. #nerosurosso*



sperem


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravelli (CorSera) sulla scia di Di Stefano: La firma della trattativa in esclusiva non significa che il Milan sia già cinese *



Questa è un'altra...


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: CDA #FININVEST : come anticipato è stato un SI' all'unanimità. Ora aspettiamo solo la firma. #nerosurosso*



speriamo che Marina, in ricordo dei tempi del Liceo, si ricordi ancora come falsificare la firma del padre


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dico la mia, non ha senso. Ma quando una cosa riguarda il Milan e Berlusconi, anche l'illogico può diventare realtà. Ripeto voliamo bassi, continuiamo a pregare e contestare come se non ci fosse un domani. Non deve assolutamente usare questa trattativa per scopi elettorali, non dobbiamo permetterglielo. Detto questo, con Bee fece lo stesso, per cui non mi meraviglio di niente ormai.


Amico mio, rassegnati: Berlusconi sta usando ed userà la vendita del Milan per scopi elettorali, ma non nel senso che credi. Utilizzerà questo periodo intermedio facendo credere ai suoi ultras che lui non vende, non venderà mai. Poi, passata la festa gabbato il santo, impacchetterà tutto e cederà. Se dobbiamo stare al cronoprogramma usato lo scorso anno con Mr. Bee (accordo di collaborazione di otto settimane, ed alla scadenza della ottava il preliminare), ed ipotizzando, come fatto dalla stampa nei giorni scorsi, un periodo di "collaborazione" di quattro settimane con i cinesi, il detto periodo scadrebbe il 7 giugno prossimo: il giorno dopo lo spoglio delle schede delle elezioni amministrative. Ma io sto pensando ovviamente male.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano rettifica: Non è Fininvest che è pessimista ma Berlusconi, che appara ancora molto combattuto. *


----------



## VonVittel (10 Maggio 2016)

Si ma tanto non cambia nulla. Anzi, rischia di essere peggio. Berlusconi non vuole cedere, e secondo me sfrutta l'esclusiva proprio a fini elettorali, per far credere di aprire le porte a una cessione


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: CDA #FININVEST : come anticipato è stato un SI' all'unanimità. Ora aspettiamo solo la firma. #nerosurosso*



Di Stefano, puppa! Te e Caressa.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: CDA #FININVEST : come anticipato è stato un SI' all'unanimità. Ora aspettiamo solo la firma. #nerosurosso*


Ma poi Berlusconi non ha nemmeno potere di firma quindi volendo potrebbero svavalcarlo se si oppone?? Oppure no??


----------



## kakaoo1981 (10 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> speriamo che Marina, in ricordo dei tempi del Liceo, si ricordi ancora come falsificare la firma del padre



#epic


----------



## addox (10 Maggio 2016)

Questa esclusiva non vuol dire niente, il nano potrebbe anche averla autorizzata non volendo in realtà vendere, per dare un contentino ai dirigenti fininvest e alla piazza. Solo con la firma di cessione conviene scaldarsi.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Amico mio, rassegnati: Berlusconi sta usando ed userà la vendita del Milan per scopi elettorali, ma non nel senso che credi. Utilizzerà questo periodo intermedio facendo credere ai suoi ultras che lui non vende, non venderà mai. Poi, passata la festa gabbato il santo, impacchetterà tutto e cederà. Se dobbiamo stare al cronoprogramma usato lo scorso anno con Mr. Bee (accordo di collaborazione di otto settimane, ed alla scadenza della ottava il preliminare), ed ipotizzando, come fatto dalla stampa nei giorni scorsi, un periodo di "collaborazione" di quattro settimane con i cinesi, il detto periodo scadrebbe il 7 giugno prossimo: il giorno dopo lo spoglio delle schede delle elezioni amministrative. Ma io sto pensando ovviamente male.



Già, anche io penso che ormai è difficilissimo tirarsi indietro. Però parliamo di una persona che non ci sta più con la testa. Preghiamo.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (10 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Amico mio, rassegnati: Berlusconi sta usando ed userà la vendita del Milan per scopi elettorali, ma non nel senso che credi. Utilizzerà questo periodo intermedio facendo credere ai suoi ultras che lui non vende, non venderà mai. Poi, passata la festa gabbato il santo, impacchetterà tutto e cederà. Se dobbiamo stare al cronoprogramma usato lo scorso anno con Mr. Bee (accordo di collaborazione di otto settimane, ed alla scadenza della ottava il preliminare), ed ipotizzando, come fatto dalla stampa nei giorni scorsi, un periodo di "collaborazione" di quattro settimane con i cinesi, il detto periodo scadrebbe il 7 giugno prossimo: il giorno dopo lo spoglio delle schede delle elezioni amministrative. Ma io sto pensando ovviamente male.



Mah..se devo essere pessimista penserei altro...che per scopi elettorali faccia credere di voler vendere vista la volontà dei tifosi...e poi se lo terrà...


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Cda Fininvest: a breve il comunicato per sancire avvio trattativa in esclusiva con la cordata cinese per la cessione del Milan*



Mi rincuora il fatto che se berlusconi decidesse di fare marcia indietro di sicuro non lo farebbe a fine giugno a firme imminenti ma entro un paio di settimane massimo...quindi dobbiamo aspettare ancora pochissimo secondo me per entrare nella safe-zone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano rettifica: Non è Fininvest che è pessimista ma Berlusconi, che appara ancora molto combattuto. *



Bla bla bla , come rode al povero peppe


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il giorno dopo il suo ennesimo fallimento in politica dichiarerà la cessione del club per attirare su di se la scena


----------



## Crox93 (10 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Si ma tanto non cambia nulla. Anzi, rischia di essere peggio. Berlusconi non vuole cedere, e secondo me sfrutta l'esclusiva proprio a fini elettorali, per far credere di aprire le porte a una cessione



Quello che temo pure io.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2016)

A me pare il revival della roba dell'anno scorso. Non capisco i viaggi mentali e l'ottimismo di alcuni qua dentro.

Si parla di 1 mese per trovare l'accordo, trattativa non vincolante, no penali, possono tirarsi indietro entrambi gli attori in gioco senza rimetterci nulla ecc...

Sarà come l'anno passato, ogni giorno la firma seria arriva il giorno dopo.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Già, anche io penso che ormai è difficilissimo tirarsi indietro. Però parliamo di una persona che non ci sta più con la testa. Preghiamo.



Fino alla filma del preliminare può tirarsi indietro quando vuole. Questo atto di oggi semplicemente assicura ai cinesi che trattiamo solo ed esclusivamente con loro. Quindi ora possono procedere a svelare qualche carta in piu


----------



## danjr (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano rettifica: Non è Fininvest che è pessimista ma Berlusconi, che appara ancora molto combattuto. *



Ha anche aggiunto che saranno bloccate TUTTE le operazioni superiori al milione di euro! Ora mi sembra strano bloccare il mercato per 1/2 mesi e poi dire "grazie e arrivederci"


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Mah..se devo essere pessimista penserei altro...che per scopi elettorali faccia credere di voler vendere vista la volontà dei tifosi...e poi se lo terrà...


Non li senti i velinari cosa stanno dicendo? Ad inchiostro delle firme non ancora asciugato.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

Aspettiamo sto benedetto comunicato e vediamo che dice.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: CDA #FININVEST : come anticipato è stato un SI' all'unanimità. Ora aspettiamo solo la firma. #nerosurosso*



Un piccolo passo, ma per lo meno è un passo nella direzione giusta


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano rettifica: Non è Fininvest che è pessimista ma Berlusconi, che appara ancora molto combattuto. *


Non avevamo dubbi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano rettifica: Non è Fininvest che è pessimista ma Berlusconi, che appara ancora molto combattuto. *



Galliani esci da questo corpo!!!


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2016)

ragazzi stiamo calmi....sento gia parlare acquisti estivi e sogni vari....

se questo è veramente il patto di esclusiva allora non ci sono ancora certezze....quelle arriverranno dopo il preliminare...in questo caso i giornalisti che dicono che la firma dell esclusivo non significa che il milan è cinese hanno ragione...

che sarebbe un passo gigante è chiaro ovviamente

attendiamo l'ufficialità e poi un primo mini-brindisi possiamo farlo...


----------



## robs91 (10 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare il revival della roba dell'anno scorso. Non capisco i viaggi mentali e l'ottimismo di alcuni qua dentro.
> 
> Si parla di 1 mese per trovare l'accordo, trattativa non vincolante, no penali, possono tirarsi indietro entrambi gli attori in gioco senza rimetterci nulla ecc...
> 
> Sarà come l'anno passato, ogni giorno la firma seria arriva il giorno dopo.



this.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare il revival della roba dell'anno scorso. Non capisco i viaggi mentali e l'ottimismo di alcuni qua dentro.
> 
> Si parla di 1 mese per trovare l'accordo, trattativa non vincolante, no penali, possono tirarsi indietro entrambi gli attori in gioco senza rimetterci nulla ecc...
> 
> Sarà come l'anno passato, ogni giorno la firma seria arriva il giorno dopo.



Direi che rispetto all'anno scorso ci sono anche fattori positivi: Galatioto, advisor di fama internazionale, si è esposto abbastanza chiaramente qualche settimana fa; le cifre sono decisamente più consone rispetto prima al miliardo per la maggioranza e poi ai 480 milioni per il 48% l'anno scorso; in più Bee era un broker che doveva raccogliere soldi per conto di investitori ipotetici, quest'anno invece ci dovrebbero essere dietro gruppi cinesi di un certo spessore. Keep calm.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Direi che rispetto all'anno scorso ci sono anche fattori positivi: Galatioto, advisor di fama internazionale, si è esposto abbastanza chiaramente qualche settimana fa; le cifre sono decisamente più consone rispetto prima al miliardo per la maggioranza e poi ai 480 milioni per il 48% l'anno scorso; in più Bee era un broker che doveva raccogliere soldi per conto di investitori ipotetici, quest'anno invece ci dovrebbero essere dietro gruppi cinesi di un certo spessore. Keep calm.



Double This 



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ultima ora di Pasquale Campopiano. Tra pochi minuti sarà convocato il cda straordinario di Fininvest.
> 
> Gds: CDA previsto per le 12*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (10 Maggio 2016)

ma voi pensati che davvero il nano possa svegliarsi la mattina e dire non vendo piu??? siate seri qui ci sono colossi e professionisti del settore, l'unica possibilità x potersi tirare indietro è una sorta di "giusta causa" non stanno mica li x i suoi teatrini....


----------



## unbreakable (10 Maggio 2016)

a quell' eta' si passa la mano..non si sa quando la falce passerà.. ma dall' ultimo video visto mi sembra non lontana..


----------



## mabadi (10 Maggio 2016)

come dicevo in un precedente post dipende da che tipo di esclusiva verrà sottoscritta.
Se è solo una generica esclusiva o un impegno a vendere se si raggiunge l'accordo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> come dicevo in un precedente post dipende da che tipo di esclusiva verrà sottoscritta.
> Se è solo una generica esclusiva o un impegno a vendere se si raggiunge l'accordo.



E' una esclusiva a trattare, non c'è nessun impegno a chiudere. L'accordo sarà lo stesso di quello già stipulato con Bee, che precedette il preliminare vincolante del 1 agosto, poi saltato per mancanza di soldi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Direi che rispetto all'anno scorso ci sono anche fattori positivi: Galatioto, advisor di fama internazionale, si è esposto abbastanza chiaramente qualche settimana fa; le cifre sono decisamente più consone rispetto prima al miliardo per la maggioranza e poi ai 480 milioni per il 48% l'anno scorso; in più Bee era un broker che doveva raccogliere soldi per conto di investitori ipotetici, quest'anno invece ci dovrebbero essere dietro gruppi cinesi di un certo spessore. Keep calm.



La storia di Bee che doveva raccogliere soldi e investitori è uscita decisamente dopo, ricordiamoci bene. All'inizio pareva già tutto fatto, gli investitori dietro Bee erano reali e con soldi seri. Basta ricordarsi le varie trattative di calciomercato in corso in quel periodo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Nel CDA erano presenti Marina Berlusconi e in conference call anche i figli Barbara e Piersilvio. Firma non vincolante, un mese per revisionare i conti e tutto. Entrambi (Fininvest e il Gruppo Cinese) possono tirarsi indietro. Un'indiscrezione, nonostante questa concessione dell'esclusiva, filtra pessimismo sull'esito positivo della trattativa, in quanto Berlusconi non è affatto convinto di cedere il Milan.*



sarà così fino alle elezioni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Sky conferma: il CDA ha ratificato il Si di Fininvest a trattare in esclusiva la cessione della maggioranza del Milan alla cordata capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Si attende solo il comunicato.*


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La storia di Bee che doveva raccogliere soldi e investitori è uscita decisamente dopo, ricordiamoci bene. All'inizio pareva già tutto fatto, gli investitori dietro Bee erano reali e con soldi seri. Basta ricordarsi le varie trattative di calciomercato in corso in quel periodo...



Non è vero..Berlusconi cambio idea prima di firmare l'esclusiva non dopo..


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> sarà così fino alle elezioni



.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Refresh refresh refresh....voglio il comunicato!!!! ne ho bisogno!!


----------



## Coripra (10 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La storia di Bee che doveva raccogliere soldi e investitori è uscita decisamente dopo, ricordiamoci bene. All'inizio pareva già tutto fatto, gli investitori dietro Bee erano reali e con soldi seri. Basta ricordarsi le varie trattative di calciomercato in corso in quel periodo...



Si ma Bee non è paragonabile a Galatioto, suvvia


----------



## pisolo22 (10 Maggio 2016)

#Finoallefirme# !!!!


----------



## ScArsenal83 (10 Maggio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> ma voi pensati che davvero il nano possa svegliarsi la mattina e dire non vendo piu??? siate seri qui ci sono colossi e professionisti del settore, l'unica possibilità x potersi tirare indietro è una sorta di "giusta causa" non stanno mica li x i suoi teatrini....




Putroppo lo pensiamo tutti  ...il pazzo è l'unico convinto che i pazzi siano gli altri ricordatelo...il nano ha un ego ed un orgoglio personale che non immagini neanche...tutti speriamo che sia come dici tu ...ma allo stesso tempo tutti siamo preoccupati che possa girargli la luna di traverso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: il CDA ha ratificato il Si di Fininvest a trattare in esclusiva la cessione della maggioranza del Milan alla cordata capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Si attende solo il comunicato.*



Oh yes


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ha anche aggiunto che saranno bloccate TUTTE le operazioni superiori al milione di euro! Ora mi sembra strano bloccare il mercato per 1/2 mesi e poi dire "grazie e arrivederci"



Scenario plausibile: mercato bloccato 2 mesi, Berlusconi non vende, ad Agosto Galliani in TV che si dice dispiaciuto di non aver comprato nessuno ma purtroppo c'era un contratto di esclusiva che bloccava il mercato.


----------



## Kaw (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: il CDA ha ratificato il Si di Fininvest a trattare in esclusiva la cessione della maggioranza del Milan alla cordata capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Si attende solo il comunicato.*


Mi collego solo ora, il primo passo è fatto, ma non è purtroppo un grande passo. Temo che dovremo soffrire ancora molto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non è vero..Berlusconi cambio idea prima di firmare l'esclusiva non dopo..



Berlusconi non ha cambiato idea, semplicemente Bee non aveva soldi reali per portare a termine tutto.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scenario plausibile: mercato bloccato 2 mesi, Berlusconi non vende, ad Agosto Galliani in TV che si dice dispiaciuto di non aver comprato nessuno ma purtroppo c'era un contratto di esclusiva che bloccava il mercato.



Non regge. Due mesi vuol dire che da qui alla prima metà di luglio non puoi fare nulla e anche se il nano rifiutasse avrebbero comunque luglio e agosto per fare mercato.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non ha cambiato idea, semplicemente Bee non aveva soldi reali per portare a termine tutto.



Non direi. Prima si parlava di maggioranza, poi di minoranza e lì gli investitori (sempre che esistessero) hanno salutato.


----------



## TheZio (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: il CDA ha ratificato il Si di Fininvest a trattare in esclusiva la cessione della maggioranza del Milan alla cordata capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Si attende solo il comunicato.*



Aspettiamo con ansia il comunicato..
Comunque noi del Milan siamo grandi tifosi e ci meritiamo di tornare al posto che ci compete.. Basta vedere quanta pazienza abbiamo! 

Detto ciò #FinoAlleFirme!


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non regge. Due mesi vuol dire che da qui alla prima metà di luglio non puoi fare nulla e anche se il nano rifiutasse avrebbero comunque luglio e agosto per fare mercato.



sarà interessante vedere che allenatore sarà scelto per l'anno prossimo


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non regge. Due mesi vuol dire che da qui alla prima metà di luglio non puoi fare nulla e anche se il nano rifiutasse avrebbero comunque luglio e agosto per fare mercato.



Era una battuta


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> sarà interessante vedere che allenatore sarà scelto per l'anno prossimo



Anche per questo sono convinto che si farà tutto prima. Entro i primi di giugno devi ingaggiare l'allenatore, che poi dovrà programmare la preparazione estiva. Questi dubbi di Berlusconi sono solo panzane in ottica elezioni.


----------

